# Outboard salvage



## TxSalt (11 mo ago)

Kroll’s Marine in Rosenberg, Texas used to handle Evinrudes. You might check with them.


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

https://marinepartsoutlet.com/


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Hank said:


> https://marinepartsoutlet.com/


These guys are great !


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

DeltaFlyer said:


> I have a 1996 Evinrude 60 I am trying to swap to a tiller steer. I have talked to the local shops here, and they cannot find the parts I am looking for. Can anyone recommend a boat shop or a salvage yard in their area that might have what I am looking for? I have found a couple of tillers on eBay, but I was told I would need the midsection as well to make the change successfully.


Where are you located?


----------

